# new cardinal, possible NTD? nooooo.



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i bought 4 cardinal tetras today. they're all very active, swimming in a tidy school, and they even ate food immediately after they were put into the tank! not bad after being in the bag for an hour and a half [curse me not driving and needing to rely on buses!] i noticed no abnormalities in any of the fishes' behavior. 

there's just one thing. one of my cardinals has a peculiar break in his coloration. it's not white, it's not yellowish, it doesn't look ominous at all. a small portion of his body simply does not have the red and blue color. it's transparent. and it's only on one side. 

i was freaking out, thinking that it was neon tetra disease, but the more i study this little fish, the more i'm thinking it's just some kind of abnormality, or an old injury, or something. he's just as perky and hungry as the others, nothing seems odd. it's not a fading of color, it's just a very clear absence of color in one spot.

here's a VERY blurry photo [sorry, camera is shot]:









any clues?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks fine to me. If he/she is eating, then dont worry about it.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Cardinals are not meant to get ntd.
They could be pale due to stress.
What are your water stats in ammonia, nitrite,nitrate, and ph.
How long did you climatise them for.
What was the ph of the lfs to your tank.
Check if they are flicking and rubbing against objects, as bleached out colour can be parasites to bacterial.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

very old post! unfortunately, this fish has since passed away, along with the rest of my cardinals


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, bummer. Still, obviously not NTD. Just a scar, I think.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sorry for your losses R.I.P.


----------

